# Jealous! A buddy just found this blade!



## notnefarious (Jan 22, 2016)

A buddy of mine just found this monster along the Flint, and I couldn't help but share. It's just so much larger than anything I've come across. I can't decide if it's a preform that never got worked down or a huge point/blade that lucky sucker just found, lol. I know it's not the best picture, but could one of you kind gentleman offer an expert's perspective? Thanks as always!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jan 23, 2016)

Very nice find. Congrats to your lucky buddy. I found two of my three largest points on the same day. I couldn't hardly sleep that night. lol


----------



## Forest Grump (Jan 23, 2016)

I think that one looks unfinished. Our knapping experts will know more, but to me there is very little edge work, just a little pressure flaking along part of one edge. It's further along than a preform, but not refined to a stage you'd tie on a handle. Or so it appears to me...

Still, it's a whopper of a point & rare to find one that long that is unbroken. 

Congrats to your friend


----------



## apoint (Jan 23, 2016)

Arredondo knife or preform. Hard to find big artifacts, congrates.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 24, 2016)

That's killer..........I'd call it a big Arredondo blade.It's made from untreated CPC,that would probably make it a early archaic piece.Do you have a picture of the other side?Is it unifaced?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 24, 2016)

It's not a preform, it already has the stem finished. It's done except for the final sharpening. Some of those big Archaic point were mostly percussion with very little pressure edge work. Many of the Savannah Rivers around here are like that.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2016)

What work would be done with it ?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 24, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> What work would be done with it ?



Killin' snakes.


----------



## dtala (Jan 24, 2016)

thats what I used to kill Velociraptors with when I was a kid.....

very nice knife/blade/spear point.....


----------



## notnefarious (Jan 26, 2016)

As always, you guys have given the exact information I needed. Thanks!
Hopefully I can start finding and posting some points of my own again, but SC hasn't been kind to me thus far. SOOO much clay...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 26, 2016)

The base on that one is Classic Savannah River. Little bigger than most, but that's what I'd call it.


----------



## Roger T (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 27, 2016)

I wouldn't call this one a Savannah River because it's raw material.  Most Savannah's were cooked.  It has some similarities from several point types during the Early Archaic period but I'm leaning towards calling it a Florida Hamilton even though the expanding tang seems to bleed over from a Thonotosassa influence.  The basal auricles just don't seem deep enough to call it an Arredondo.  Here is a pic of two Arredondo's I found last year.  Note how deep the base recesses.  It could be an Arredondo, maybe the Indian didn't have the book when he made it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 27, 2016)

Bow Only said:


> I wouldn't call this one a Savannah River because it's raw material.  Most Savannah's were cooked.  It has some similarities from several point types during the Early Archaic period but I'm leaning towards calling it a Florida Hamilton even though the expanding tang seems to bleed over from a Thonotosassa influence.  The basal auricles just don't seem deep enough to call it an Arredondo.  Here is a pic of two Arredondo's I found last year.  Note how deep the base recesses.  It could be an Arredondo, maybe the Indian didn't have the book when he made it.



Could be, but Savannahs are one of the most common point types here. I've seen hundreds I guess, and I've never seen one in my area made from cooked rock. Quartzite, rhyolite, even limestone and granite-like stuff, but never cooked chert? SGA may be different, granted. I have seen a few that I suspect were made from cooked quartzite.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 27, 2016)

I agree with Bow. Hamilton came to mind when I first saw this point.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 27, 2016)

Interesting discussion, I agree with Hamilton being a strong possibility also interesting to note that Hamiltons and Arredondos are normally found in context with each other and at the same levels as bolens


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 27, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Could be, but Savannahs are one of the most common point types here. I've seen hundreds I guess, and I've never seen one in my area made from cooked rock. Quartzite, rhyolite, even limestone and granite-like stuff, but never cooked chert? SGA may be different, granted. I have seen a few that I suspect were made from cooked quartzite.


It does have a strong savannah look but with it not being heat treated I kinda ruled that possibility out also.I understand the fact that a lot of points in your area are not  treated because of the  limited materials, but in the coastal plains materials were redily available therefore alost everything after a certain period was treated and the fact that cpc cooks up great.We don't find great numbers of artifacts made from quartz, although quartz was popular, rhyolite and the granite-like stuff below the fall line.


----------



## antharper (Jan 27, 2016)

Nice find , whatever it is !


----------



## apoint (Jan 27, 2016)

Looks like the chert that I find in deep south Ga so Im staying with Arredondo. The Hamilton's usually have more squared stem with a slight curve to the base.


----------



## Clifton Hicks (Jan 29, 2016)

Looks like a big old Savannah River knife to me.


----------



## Pointpuller (Jan 30, 2016)

Thats a good one but  it isn't a "Dondo".  Best guess from me would be Hamilton.


----------

